# merckx chm



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if the merckx chm is actually made in Europe and and why it seems to sell for a lot cheaper than the rest?i have a chance of a new frame/fork for cheap.
Regards


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

i have seen a pair of chm frames for sale in Melbourne Austalia on ebay, at their low price i think they must be asian and the seatpost clamp looks like one that Dynamic composites ( Tescher, Dolan and merckx) have all used , also the carbon looks like a " fish scale " unidirectional that Giant used on their first Cadex models , whatever that is worth ?


----------

